# King Mackerel?



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking for some good king mackerel recipes besides smoking them. Would like to hear some other ways of cooking them.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Smear with Mayo and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on then grill . Great !!!!


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like to make a tin foil pouch but butter faking seasoning lemon and onion slices on it. Wrap it up put it on the grill. Good stuff. Can be done ad steaks or whole filet skin on.


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cajun seasoning my phone has a mind of its own


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Use instead of crab meat in west indies salad! Either that or put in tinfoil with mayo, mustard, honey, onions, garlic, lemons and cajun seasoning and bake til done.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I appreciate the great ideas gonna give them a try.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Rotel, sqeezed lemon some butter and salt and pepper, in tin foil, baked or grilled has always been great to me. I'm sure its a mood point but getting all the bloodline out of these critters is well worth it and pays off in the end. also have always enjoyed King balls for frying.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Cube it and wrap in cheese cloth then boil like you would shrimp. Poor mans lobster is pretty good IMO


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Boneless, skinless, bloodless cubes of fresh caught. Dip in milk/egg/salt and roll in pancake mix. Fry at 350 to 375.

Joraca


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Boneless, skinless, redmeatless chunks marinated in italian dressing overnight then fried in zatarains fish fry will make you do it again.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Take fillets skin them .......cut all bloodline out.......cut into fingers and soak in Crystal Hot Sauce for 2 hours.......dredge in seasoned fish fry.......deep fry until golden brown.......Awesome!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Steak it, push out the "balls" and boil them with whatever seasonings (we use Tony chatcheries) then chip it all up and use it like tuna to make your recipe for Tuna salad.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dip filets in melted butter.. Douse with blackened seasoning and drop on a red hot cast iron skillet. Made tacos tonight and they were awesome


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Smear with Mayo and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on then grill . Great !!!!


Did this the other night except I baked it in the oven.. came out awesome!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

No dark meat fried, smoked, and bacon wrapped on the grill.


----------

